# Boxen + Headset...



## quxy (21. März 2005)

Hi,
ich habe folgendens Problem:
Ich habe das headset sennheiser pc 155 usb. Ich benutze harmann kardon lautsprächer.
das headset habe ich an einem usbanschluss angeschlossen und die boxen an den soundkartensteckplätzen gelb schwarz grün. wenn ich jetzt beides anschliesse läuft nur das headset, deswegen muss ich immer das headset rausziehen um mit boxen zu hoeren... 
wäre super wenn mir jemand eine andere möglichkeit sagen könnte ))


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Dein Headset wird als Quasi-Audiogerät erkannt und bekommt Vorrang vor Deiner
OnBoard/PCI-Soundkarte. Win schickt alle AudioDaten an die neue Soundquelle..

Google nach 2 soundkarten gleichzeitig verwenden   

mfg chmee


----------



## dieni (28. April 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem! Ich habe meine Boxen(Logitech X-230) und mein Headset(Microsoft Life) angeschlossen. Jetzt kann ich aber die Boxen nicht ausschalten um über das headset zu hören, sondern ich muss über Systemkonfiguration das Wiedergabegerät umstellen, und des nervt ziemlich . 

Wenn einer eine Idee hat oder ein Programm mit dem ich vll beides als Wiedergabegerät laufen lassen kann, dann schreibt mir bitte.
Schon jetzt thx und bis dann.

dieni


----------

